# What kind of fish are these?



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

So my friend just rescued three fish. I suspect they are either goldfish or rosy barbs. Since the tank was left outside for 3 days without a heater, they might be goldfish. But then they do look like rosy barbs! But I don't get how they could have survived in the cold for 3 days.
Anyways, here are the pictures.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

My current guesses are...2 rosy barbs and a bloodfin tetra. Am I right??


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

There are 2 Rosey Barbs and I think the others are bloodfins tetras


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

the top one is a Rosy Barb, and the last a bloodfin tetra. The second one is a barb as well, not "rosy" though, it isn't red...


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

female rosy's aren't red, they're silver like this longfin one


----------

